# Need Crappie Tackle/Bait Help



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

wanna get into some crappie in the next 2 weeks at my local lakes (15-20 miles south of cleveland).

usually i hit them on minnow / float rig throughout the summer.
will a jig and waxworm work just as well now in the spring? do you recommend a certain brand or color or size?
should i just look for some sort of cover or are they submerged?

any tips would be great


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I use mimmow under float all year around. It works shallow around cover this time of year. I also use small jigs (hair or plastic) tipped with a wax worm or gulp maggots. both work well. I use a aberdene hook around cover on braided line so if I get hung up I usually can straiten the hook before I break my line. I prefer 15 lb/4lb diameter spiderwire. anyway I seem to find them around laydowns or small brush piles close to shore this time of year in my home waters. usually in 6ft of water or less. good luck


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

1/16 oz or 1/32 oz Northland ball head jigs (white, chartruse, yellow, black are all good colors)

Get some small tubes and/or twister tails in corresponding colors

There you go.

If you're purchasing jigs, Microspoons (www.microspoons.com) has a great selection that works. The "Old Reliable" jigs are sort of like fuzz-e-grubs and do the job. The microspoons (1/32 or 1/16 oz) also hammer the fish. Tipp either with minnow, waxworm, or Berkley Crappie Nibbles..

Also, keep using the plain hook/slip bobber rig. Always good to fall back on...

Good luck!


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

The plastic I have caught the most crappies with, usually on a white 1/16 Jighead, as Big Daddy mentioned, is a Berkley 1" Chartreuse and Silver Flake Power Nymph. They also make other Chartreuse color combinations. 

These baits have a nice slow fall that big slabs just can't resist. It is basically the only thing I crappie fish with. I handed my uncle my pole one day, and he caught an 18 1/8" Black Crappie, in a private strip pond. It was a monster. 

So all you crappie getters try those power nymphs, you won't be dissapointed


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the Venom crappie leadheads. They have a little coated wire weedguard and nice tough hooks. I put one some micro tubes (chart/pearl, chart/green etc) and maybe a little spinner and get to it.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I was fishin at this pond by my house and the water is really clear there. I looked down in the water and saw a nest of crappie. I saw one that was probably about 2 1/2 pounds so I threw a worm out there and got it.


----------



## BlackSmurf (May 30, 2008)

I use white wallaye grub they are the best they catch everything though i ve cought bass,perch,bluegill,crapie it gets crazy using them


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

panfish assassin in the silver and pepper colors


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

bigcat46 said:


> The plastic I have caught the most crappies with, usually on a white 1/16 Jighead, as Big Daddy mentioned, is a Berkley 1" Chartreuse and Silver Flake Power Nymph. They also make other Chartreuse color combinations.
> 
> These baits have a nice slow fall that big slabs just can't resist. It is basically the only thing I crappie fish with. I handed my uncle my pole one day, and he caught an 18 1/8" Black Crappie, in a private strip pond. It was a monster.
> 
> So all you crappie getters try those power nymphs, you won't be dissapointed


I second these also. I've used em tandem with the yellowish color they come in. use on a 1/32 oz round jighead. I just pick them up and let them fall, usually when they are close to stop dropping a crappie has it in his mouth and bam!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a buddy that ties a black maribou jig with gold or silver flecks in it that kills the crappies. 1/32 oz size and you dont need to tip it. I fish it under a bobber. Check them out at www.granpabobscustomjigs.com


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.grandpabobscustomjigs.com/


----------

